# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Banh xeo ba hiu Giao hàng tận nơi!!!Mua 5 tặng 1

## nguyen_khoi381

* Dịch vụ bánh xèo giao hàng tận nơi miễn phí!*

*Bạn đã ăn bánh xèo chưa ? Hay bạn đã ăn nhưng chưa hài lòng về món bánh này ?*
*Hoặc khi  trời mưa bạn rất ngại ra ngoài ăn một thứ gì đó,  thì bây giờ bạn có thể gọi ngay dịch vụ  bánh xèo Ba Híu - Dịch vụ Bánh xèo giao hàng tận nhà đầu tiên tại TP.HCM sẽ mang đến cho gia đình bạn những chiếc bánh xèo nóng giòn, thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng. Và hiện nay dịch vụ đang có chương trình khuyến mãi mua 5 tặng 1, chỉ với giá 29.500vnđ/cái và có nhiều loại bánh cho bạn chọn.*

**

*Bánh xèo nấm linh chi thật hấp dẫn*
*Bánh xèo được bày trên mâm thì phải có rau ăn kèm. Người miền Nam thích dùng lá cải bẹ xanh non để gói bánh thay vì các loại rau xà lách, vị hăng hăng của cải bẹ xanh non sẽ làm tăng thêm khẩu vị của bánh. Ngoài ra thì thêm một ít húng quế, một ít rau thơm, một ít dấp cá và các loại rau quanh vườn như: đọt bằng lăng, đọt chiết,lá cách , lá lụa… càng làm cho món bánh xèo thêm lạ miệng, một món ăn dân dã tuyệt vời!*

**

*Bánh xèo củ hủ dừa thật bắt mắt*
*Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức nhiều các loại bánh xèo khác nhau như bánh xèo bông điên điển, bánh xèo bông thiên lý, bánh xèo nấm linh chi, bánh xèo củ hủ dừa , bánh xèo thịt vịt và còn có gỏi cuốn tôm thịt Nam Bộ ….*

**

*Bánh xèo bông thiên lý*

**

*Bánh xèo nhân thịt vịt*

**

*Gỏi cuốn tôm thịt . Giá 5.500vnđ/cuốn*

*- Chất lượng sản phẩm:*
*Qua quá trình hơn 10 năm kinh doanh Bánh xèo, hiện nay món bánh xèo của chúng tôi đã đạt được độ thơm ngon, đặc biệt với 1 hương vị rất riêng nhờ vào bí quyết pha bột và bí quyết chiên bánh. Bánh xèo luôn thơm ngon và rất ít dầu mỡ.* 
*Tôm, thịt, nấm và rau làm bánh xèo đều là những thực phẩm tươi và được lựa chọn và sơ chế kỹ.* 
*Đặc biệt rau: Bánh xèo Ba Híu có nhiều loại rau vườn do chúng tôi tự trồng. Và tất cả rau xanh ăn sống đều được xử lý bằng ozon rất đảm bảo vệ sinh ATTP.*

*- Chất lượng dịch vụ:*
*Chúng tôi có đội ngũ nhân viên giao hàng rất nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, và sẵn sàng đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách mọi lúc mọi nơi.* 
*Bên cạnh đó, chúng tôi có những thùng chuyên dụng đảm bảo vận chuyển bánh đi xa không bể nát và vẫn còn ấm nóng.*

**

*- Dịch vụ đặc biệt:*
*Chiên bánh xèo tại chỗ: dành riêng cho quý  khách nào đặt hàng trên 200   cái bánh xèo. Và có yêu cầu chiên bánh tại chỗ (chúng tôi sẽ đi khảo sát mặt bằng trước).*
*Hãy đến với chúng tôi vì sự ‘chất lượng - uy tín - tận tâm’.*
*Để đảm bảo cho sự ‘chất lượng - uy tín - tận tâm’ của chúng tôi bạn hãy gọi trước 1 đến 2 giờ để đặt hàng.*
*Địa chỉ: 133A Nơ Trang Long, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh.* 
* Website: www.banhxeobahiu.com*
* Email: nhan_banhxeo@yahoo.com.vn.* 
*Điện thoại đặt bánh:  (08) 38 78 63 69*

----------

